# Northern Lights



## Drorchid (Oct 5, 2015)

I found a new addiction! Taking pictures of the Northern Lights. We have a cabin in Northern Wisconsin, and have seen the Northern Lights 3 times in the last few weeks. Here are some pictures I took last weekend:

















Robert


----------



## Migrant13 (Oct 5, 2015)

Wow, amazing photos Robert. Any camera tips for capturing these great shots?


----------



## NYEric (Oct 5, 2015)

Spectacular, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Drorchid (Oct 5, 2015)

Thanks, I am still learning myself, with night time photography. I dd find out that my regular "daytime" zoom lens didn't give me the best results, so I just bought a new lens, the Rokinon 16M-C 16mm f/2.0 Aspherical Wide Angle Lens. It is a manual only lens, but during night time photography you want to set your settings to manual anyway to get long exposure times. The focus range I set to infinity. You want a high ISO number (at least 1600 or 3200).

Here are some more useful tips:
http://www.digitalcameraworld.com/2012/02/17/night-photography-tips-9-essential-steps-for-beginners/

Robert


----------



## Paphman910 (Oct 5, 2015)

Nice, It would be neat to have a timelapse of this!


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 5, 2015)

Beautiful, Robert. I think having this happen over a lake is very entrancing.


----------



## 17andgrowing (Oct 5, 2015)

That's awesome.


----------



## troy (Oct 5, 2015)

Very cool!!! I wander what causes the illuminescence? Thanks for the pics!!!


----------



## naoki (Oct 5, 2015)

Beautiful photos, Robert! I should try it, too.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Oct 5, 2015)

Beautiful! 
I love it!

I didn't know you can see it in America? Even Northern Wisconsin is rather low latitude. 

Troy- Aurora or Northern Light is caused by interaction between solar wind and the magnetic field of the Earth.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Oct 5, 2015)

so jealous


----------



## abax (Oct 6, 2015)

Beautiful, fascinating shots. Is it or are they always green
at that latitude? I've seen the AB in other places and the
colors are different and always changing. It's an amazing
spectacle.


----------



## JeanLux (Oct 6, 2015)

:clap: Great pics Robert :clap: !!!! Jean


----------



## Secundino (Oct 6, 2015)

ehanes7612 said:


> so jealous



Same here - I'd love to see them once in my live - must be awesome.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Oct 6, 2015)

Happypaphy7 said:


> Beautiful!
> I love it!
> 
> I didn't know you can see it in America? Even Northern Wisconsin is rather low latitude.



It's common in Alaska.


----------



## Lanmark (Oct 6, 2015)

Beautiful! I've seen this many times in northern Michigan, and it never gets old.


----------



## Drorchid (Oct 6, 2015)

Thanks everyone!

Here are some more useful tips for night time photography. One of the most important factors is to get the right lens!

http://www.lonelyspeck.com/lenses-for-milky-way-photography/

Robert


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Oct 6, 2015)

Linus_Cello said:


> It's common in Alaska.



I totally did not think of Akaska.lol


----------



## Wendy (Oct 6, 2015)

Beautiful photos.
When we were kids we used to lay out on the grass and watch the northern lights. We lived way out in the country so there was no 'light pollution' to interfere with the show.


----------



## Erythrone (Oct 6, 2015)

wow!!!!


----------



## Clark (Oct 6, 2015)

killer


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 6, 2015)

Very cool


----------

